# Temp control on a Old Country Wrangler



## mforsta (Apr 23, 2017)

Folks,

Need a little help with temp control on a Wrangler smoker. I can run this smoker at 300 degrees all day. If i try and run at 225 I have to open the fire box damper almost all the way to keep it in that range. of course running it wide open like that it burns a lot of fuel. If I shut it down it will run way up in the 350 range. I am burning oak, hickory or apple wood splits. The splits are about the size of a soda can. I have modified the door damper by removing the nut and bolt and replacing them so the damper is very tight to the door. I have not put felt on the lids as of yet. Any suggestion are appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm confused!

I'm not familiar with your smoker, but every smoker I've seen increases in temp when you open the firebox dampers.

Al


----------



## glocksrock (Apr 24, 2017)

When I had that smoker I found it hard to keep the temps on the lower side, it always ran hot for me. But since I sold that and got my Lang, I've gotten better at fire management. If you want a lower temp build a small hot fire and keep it small, using small pieces of wood added only when more is needed. It's easy to get the temps higher, but much more difficult to bring them back down once they go up.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2017)

What Wrangler smoker do you have ???   Does it have a side fire box ???   Pictures help....


----------

